# For those who are recovered/ on their way- always remember!



## MidnightRambler (May 5, 2007)

don't be stupid like me. i am SUCH an idiot.

basically, i had a pot brownie, got DP and stayed away from all drugs for a year. i felt the same (i still had DP), so i said fuck it- i'm going to do drugs.

so i smoked a lot of pot, took mushrooms a few times and dropped acid. no change in my state. Pot started making me feel crappy again so i just stuck to drinking with my friends, and doing my thing. slowly i stopped thinking about it and- guess what? it was GONE. yep. i didn't even realize it. that's because it was out of my head. interesting thing, it is, that you're all better from something that totally consumes you and it's hard to pick up on at first.

well, think of this like a logic problem. logically, what would i do now that i feel better? don't get me wrong, i was left with pretty bad depression and some weird, eccentric behavior- but that's just me. the point is, the DP was gone. so logically, i would stay away from psychedelic drugs, right?

so over the weekend i decide to hang out with my friends and get drunk. i've never had lasting problems from alcohol, so i do that while my friends smoke or drink. well, i got pretty drunk, and some other friends showed up with a bong. i haven't seen them in a while, and they suggested i smoke- i said "OK". LOL

i smoked. i was so drunk i didn't realize the size of my hit. they all laughed about how ripped i was going to get. then it hit. my linear time got cracked; i moved in frames. i couldn't think, i couldn't speak. i could hardly know my own name. we went to the woods, where i crawled around vomiting and wondering if i could ever possibly return from this state. later on i felt better, so i took DXM and tripped that night. i'm never going to forget that day.

the next night, last night, i had a massive panic attack and i can't imagine ever having one worse. i felt like i had taken a massive dose of LSD. all night i felt like shit, and fell asleep only to wake up, with- you guessed it- DP!

i want to cry, honestly. please, don't do what i did. if you feel better, don't jeapordize it. i don't know what's going to happen now. i just love to torture myself. is self-destructive behavior a psychological problem?

i partly needed a place to whine, partly a place to get it out- and it seemed a good idea to post here for people that may be in my situation. i know you've heard it, but TAKE IT SERIOUSLY- don't do stupid things. i mean, i'm going to be 18 this week. how long can this go on? my time is important right now. fuck.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats focked up for u! I hope this story will prevent that an ex-dper takes drugs!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh boy.
That?s not a happy story - yet.
You got out once you should get out again.
And listen to me you young whiper snapper; time is important to anybody at any time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I would agree that if your dp was caused by drugs..then obviously dont do them recovered or not..tho still some can and be fine....Im recovered but my Dp wasnt caused by drugs so I dabble occasionaly if a joints offered and Ive taken ecstacy after recovering with no problems...I have never experienced dp with drugs and before dp I did alot of drugs.So we are all differant...

Self destruction is the result of a psychological problem,or depression etc...what else?

Lynsey x.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

[quote name="Spirit"]Well I would agree that if your dp was caused by drugs..then obviously dont do them recovered or not..tho still some can and be fine....Im recovered but my Dp wasnt caused by drugs so I dabble occasionaly if a joints offered and Ive taken ecstacy after recovering with no problems...I have never experienced dp with drugs and before dp I did alot of drugs.So we are all differant...

Self destruction is the result of a psychological problem,or depression etc...what else?

Lynsey x.[/quote?

I wonder if it matters what the cause is in the first place?
If I got out of dp i would be scared shitless. Because i still have it i could care a less.
I just don't know where I would get any.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Mark said:


> I wonder if it matters what the cause is in the first place?


I agree,I wonder that also.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

wow but like the the others said if you got out of it before you should be able to get out of it again
so that should give u some hope.
i wonder if not thinking about dp works for dp and dr because i rarly think about dp/dr but it still doesnt get better


----------

